# When you're the only one who gets the joke...



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

A few friends and I were watching the Yellowstone marathon this week. We got to the episode where Rip gets shot and doesn't go to the hospital but is treated by the family doctor. He's recovering and asks John if he has any pain pills left beccause if he "takes any more banamine he's going to start to winny". I snorted. Nobody else got it. 🤣


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

🤣🤣🤣🤣 oh man. Its the same when Ty operated on Scots leg after a plane crash in heartlands. Chevani and I realised that Ty used horse meds. My sister was confused about where the kit came from.... non animal people...


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

It makes me laugh to think of which writer put that in. "Oooh, let's throw in a livestock joke that only real ranchers/farmers will get." 🤣


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Tanya said:


> 🤣🤣🤣🤣 oh man. Its the same when Ty operated on Scots leg after a plane crash in heartlands. Chevani and I realised that Ty used horse meds. My sister was confused about where the kit came from.... non animal people...


Oh hey! I was wondering if anyone else watched Heartland. I love that show.... the recent episodes have been really sad though.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@EJskeleton Chevani lives for Heartlands. We are a bit behind on the episodes but thoroughly enjoying them. 

I love watching shows and getting the live stock jokes. Some times the city folk think Ibam crazy... but hey, you gotta be crazy to love livestock jokes...


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Tanya said:


> @EJskeleton Chevani lives for Heartlands. We are a bit behind on the episodes but thoroughly enjoying them.
> 
> I love watching shows and getting the live stock jokes. Some times the city folk think Ibam crazy... but hey, you gotta be crazy to love livestock jokes...


Right, yeah totally. And yeah, I'm behind on them too... 
I haven't been able to watch Heartland with any city people yet. I'm sure they would get bored very quickly.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Omg I love heartland. The newest season is so sad. It’s almost hard to watch


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Omg I love heartland. The newest season is so sad. It’s almost hard to watch


Oh my goodness yes! I was almost in tears, which is amazing cuz i never cry


----------

